# 2007 Maxima A/C vents



## Earl Durrance (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anybody know how to remove the dash A/C vents? Trying to pry around the sides like you would on any other vehicle doesn't seem to work. Both of my vents on either side of the radio are stuck in the shut position.


----------

